# Training Group & Clickers



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

When I get my puppy in a few weeks I plan on beginning basic behavior training immediately. I know that won't be an issue, but I was thinking of using a clicker this time.

The dog club/training group that we will be joining doesn't use clickers. Is it safe to assume that training with a clicker does not need to be exclusive?


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Go ahead and use that clicker, especially in class. In the classes we went to our trainer used one, but we were typically the only clients in the group to use one.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I thought the clicker might be distracting for other pups in our class, so kept it at home. I kind of wish I'd been braver and brought it!  You definitely don't have to use it exclusively for training, in fact it's good to have a few methods to choose from.


----------



## CaseyEro (May 8, 2014)

I decided to use a clicker for training my pup (now 10 weeks old).
I brought it to puppy class with me and had no problems with it being a distraction.
He already knows what the clicker means and gets very excited when he does something good! He hears the click and knows he's about to get a treat. His eyes light right up!
It works especially well for house training - I click and treat when he pees/poos outside and he is really getting the hang of it!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Excellent, clicker it is then. I really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice post. I was on the fence with the clicker. I think I'm going to get one


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

We were on the fence about this one - but have decided to use the word "Yes" as our clicker. Given I forgot my keys during our 6am walk this week, I fear i'll forget the clicker too!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

I just spent some time with one of the instructors from the dog training club. She said she was resistant to clicker training for a long time but decided to try it with a particularly challenging dog. She was amazed how well it works. 

So, I asked how well it works in a training environment. Her answer... Better. 

So, I asked what about a class with multiple clickers. Her answer... Even better since your dog will have to focus even harder on you to know which to react to. 

She has two champions.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I was taught to use the clicker in training with Dharma. I use it to put her in her crate, I use it on walks and for recall. I find that I don't have to talk to Dharma to get her to do what I am asking and it's far easier to be consistent amongst ourselves.(when my husband uses down instead of off). The click comes very fast and then I find that I am not using treats all the time either. I was really reluctant to try clicker training. Now I am glad I did. I actually have 3 clickers in my possession and am embarrassed to say I often have one in my pocket or stuck to my wrist even when I am not with the dog. :


----------

